
Ask HN: What are some useful pre-commit hooks? - theSage
I just discovered that [black](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ambv&#x2F;black) can be set up as a git pre-commit hook.<p>What are some other hooks that people have found useful?
======
gokaygurcan
There was this [https://lolcommits.github.io/](https://lolcommits.github.io/)
project that captures your photo everytime you commit your code.

Of course, most people use pre-commit hooks for code linting/formatting
nowadays. You can check the project called Husky if you're using Node.js in
your projects.

